# Favorite Old School Sonic Game



## redfoxnudetoons (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm putting together a list of the top favorite old school sonic games.

What's your fav?


----------



## Kajet (Mar 4, 2010)

SONIC R! /trollface.jpeg


----------



## Jelly (Mar 4, 2010)

oh man :C
but i actually like sonic r
its a lot of fun
with friends


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Mar 4, 2010)

Ew, sonic.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 4, 2010)

Sonic CD, followed by S3&K and SA2.



Kajet said:


> SONIC R! /trollface.jpeg


Can you feel the sunshine? Does it brighten up your day? Don't you feel that sometimes, you just need to run away? Reach out for the sunshine. Forget about the rain. Just think about the good times, and they will come back again.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 4, 2010)

Liked sonic 1
Sonic 2 was cool, but the endgame and chaos zones were dreadful in difficulty.

S3&K is my favorite if only because I haven't played Sonic CD.

After that I didn't care anymore.


----------



## Rai Toku (Mar 4, 2010)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2. Used to play it all the time with my best friend, long ago. I was always Tails.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 5, 2010)

Sonic 2. I only play OLD old school Sonic. As far as I'm concerned, it died after S&K.


----------



## torachi (Mar 5, 2010)

Yup, definetly Sonic 2.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Can you feel the sunshine? Does it brighten up your day? Don't you feel that sometimes, you just need to run away? Reach out for the sunshine. Forget about the rain. Just think about the good times, and they will come back again.



I lol'd... also I put Sonic 2, 'cuz it was the only one I could beat... besides Sonic R. >.<


----------



## Runefox (Mar 5, 2010)

S3K.

Sonic CD was also great, but I can only really vote for one, and S3K is pretty much the culmination of everything that was right with the original series. Sonic Adventure was also good (... For the day; Please don't take that to include the voice acting) as a first 3D-oriented Sonic game, but it started the decline. SA2 was also _good_, but that was really the falloff point for the series.

Of course, out of them all, _everyone_ who's played a Sonic game and most people who owned a Genesis has played Sonic 2.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Liked sonic 1
> Sonic 2 was cool, but the endgame and chaos zones were dreadful in difficulty.
> 
> S3&K is my favorite if only because I haven't played Sonic CD.
> ...


 
This^
I loved the fact how you can stick the games together so you could complete more and have a side kick on the sonic and knuckles game as well 

Also sonic 2 with sonic and knuckles was good cause I get to play with knuckles :3


----------



## AlexX (Mar 5, 2010)

Sonic Adventure 1.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 5, 2010)

AlexX said:


> Sonic Adventure 1.


 that one was good too but hell it was tough at the end, I mean if it wasn't for my cousin game being a collection cd for the xbox and I couldn't save it would fucking take me for ever to reach the final boss but not after I get pissed off for dieing so much xD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 5, 2010)

SOOOONIIIIIIC HEROOOOOOOOOOOES

But really, I like S3&K.

And my god guys, Sonic CD is shit.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sonic CD, followed by S3&K and SA2.


 
I agree, sonic cd was lot of fun. Getting the real ending was hard the first time. With all the time traveling.

Loved S3&k lock on feature. Loved playing as super Tails:grin:


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 5, 2010)

Tough choice between S3K and Sonic CD, but S3K was really that good.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> SOOOONIIIIIIC HEROOOOOOOOOOOES
> 
> But really, I like S3&K.
> 
> And my god guys, Sonic CD is shit.


But... but ANIME OPENING?!?!? D: <3<3<3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But... but ANIME OPENING?!?!? D: <3<3<3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


>


That's so hot... mmm...


----------



## Psychedelic_Lombax (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooh, it was a tough desicion, but sonic 2 was my first and always my fav.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 5, 2010)

S3&K 
Like all the others too, but special mention to SA2 for it's use of Soap Shoes. <3


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

S3&K
Must have hundreds of hours logged on my original Genesis cartridges.

Of the classics, Sonic 2 comes in second. Sonic CD is tied with Sonic 1. CD would have ranked better, but I hate the music and weird sound effects.

I played Sonic 1 after playing Sonic 2 and it just wasn't as fun for me without the spindash, and with the rediculously low speed cap.

Also, I dont' consider anything past the Genesis era to be "Classic Sonic". Sonic Adventure was awesome and was a groundbreaking step for the Sonic series.  Too bad Sega broke ground over a sinkhole dropping the series into a bottomless pit. :/


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> S3&K
> Must have hundreds of hours logged on my original Genesis cartridges.
> 
> Of the classics, Sonic 2 comes in second. Sonic CD is tied with Sonic 1. CD would have ranked better, but I hate the music and weird sound effects.
> ...





xcliber said:


> Of the classics, Sonic 2 comes in second. Sonic CD is tied with Sonic 1. CD would have ranked better, but I hate the music and weird sound effects.





xcliber said:


> CD would have ranked better, but I hate the music





xcliber said:


> I hate the music


*):<*


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, so maybe "hate" is a strong word. I just know that when took a Sonic CD disc and replaced the music with Sonic Rush's soundtrack, the game magically became fun.

I also didn't like the awkward Spindash in CD.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Ok, so maybe "hate" is a strong word.
> 
> But I took a Sonic CD disc, and replaced the music with Sonic Rush's soundtrack and the game became fun for me.
> 
> I also didn't like the awkward Spindash in CD.


Sonic CD has the best music in the series, that's part of the reason why it's my favorite. It just gives it a completely different feel from the other Sonic games.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Ok, so maybe "hate" is a strong word. I just know that when took a Sonic CD disc and replaced the music with Sonic Rush's soundtrack, the game magically became fun.
> 
> I also didn't like the awkward Spindash in CD.



Original Japanese/European soundtrack is good.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Original Japanese/European soundtrack is good.


The NA and JP/EU versions are _both_ good.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> The NA and JP/EU versions are _both_ good.



Okay.
You're right.
But I mean, if you're a loveless asshole who doesn't like the NA soundtrack, the JP/EU versions may sit better with you.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's just because the soundtrack was ahead of it's time (for me anyway). Something about realistic sounds and vocals in a 16-bit game turned me off from Sonic CD.

I've heard both soundtracks. I'll admit that the music is good, but it just didn't feel right when playing the game.

Edit:
The silence between audio tracks was annoying too. Personally, I don't like any game with CDDA audio tracks due to the silence between tracks caused by disc seeking.

The whole audio track of Sonic CD just made the game feel.... lethargic (for lack of a better word).


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 5, 2010)

Sonic 2 and Knuckles =3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Original Japanese/European soundtrack is good.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3cFn6NneHA

But Toot-toot Sonic Warrior  is terrible. D:


SirRob said:


> That's so hot... mmm...


Big lols.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> *):<*



We share the same feeling. SONIC BOOOOOOOOM!


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm excluding the theme songs. Sonic Boom and You Can Do Anything are awesome! =)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 5, 2010)

Sonic 3 + Knuckles.

I miss my Genesis solely for that game (combination?), and it's the only reason I've been in and out of Sonic fandom a few times.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3cFn6NneHA
> 
> But Toot-toot Sonic Warrior  is terrible. D:
> 
> Big lols.


The lyrics were terrible. Japanese people shouldn't sing English. ):<
The tune is great though. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYpWyYAgPNE


----------



## Jelly (Mar 5, 2010)

nothing can survive
the will to stay alive

is probably the greatest lyric ever written


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> nothing can survive
> the will to stay alive
> 
> is probably the greatest lyric ever written



Livin' in the city! You know you have to survive, you've got keep that dream alive where everything is real, CAN'T YOU SEEEEEE?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 5, 2010)

"Super Sonic Racing" and "Can You Feel The Sunshine?" are both in the new Racing game. :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> oh man :C
> but i actually like sonic r
> its a lot of fun
> with friends



PUPPET TAILS


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> "Super Sonic Racing" and "Can You Feel The Sunshine?" are both in the new Racing game. :3


They don't have vocals. ):


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They don't have vocals. ):



Yeah... D:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2010)

Remember when you could actually slot another game into Sonic & Knuckles, then have Knuckles in those games?

<333


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Remember when you could actually slot another game into Sonic & Knuckles, then have Knuckles in those games?
> 
> <333



They recently recreated it on the Virtual Console. I'm playing S3&K now, and have all the emeralds. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 5, 2010)

Jelly said:


> nothing can survive
> the will to stay alive
> 
> is probably the greatest lyric ever written


 What about IN HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLD?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> They recently recreated it on the Virtual Console. I'm playing S3&K now, and have all the emeralds. :3



That's so cool. :3
Can Knuckles go Super Sonic?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> That's so cool. :3
> Can Knuckles go Super Sonic?



Yush. X3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What about IN HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLD?


It's epic in Brawl. You know, without the vocals. I don't think a single song in the series has good lyrics. Good voices, maybe, but not lyrics.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 5, 2010)

Tie between Sonic 3 and Sonic & Knuckles...in that case, Sonic 3 & Knuckles.

Honestly, whenever I am listing my favorite games of all time, I tend to put the four original Sonic games as one as for me, Sonic the Hedgehog was an experience with those four games. I can play them independently of course, but in essence, one can't be without the other.

Sonic 1-2-3-Knuckles are all outstanding in my eyes. 



Harebelle said:


> PUPPET TAILS



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mBC3XyGDQo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyFYUGsnhFo&feature=related


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like there have already been some interesting results... I never would have guessed Sonic 2 to be so popular!

But I do have to say, I liked the NA version of Sonic CD way more than the EU/JP soundtrack....

=^.^=


----------



## AlexX (Mar 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> PUPPET TAILS


Tails Doll was slow and near-impossible to control due to having some of the worst handling in the game. Near-infinite flight was nice, but he can't go very high and most of the courses discourage continuous flight.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 all the way.  When I think old school, I don't think Sonic Heroes & after applies.  Heck, even Adventures is limit


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog 2 all the way.  When I think old school, I don't think Sonic Heroes & after applies.  Heck, even Adventures is limit


Mhmm, mhmm. Stuff like Sonic Chaos and Sonic Triple Trouble should be listed instead... Although I doubt they would be anyone's favorite Sonic games. XD


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 6, 2010)

Considering how poorly they've aged, I agree. That being said. Chaos> Sonic Heroes.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Mar 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Mhmm, mhmm. Stuff like Sonic Chaos and Sonic Triple Trouble should be listed instead... Although I doubt they would be anyone's favorite Sonic games. XD



Unfortunately, I ran out of room for all the games, because the poll has a limit of 10 options.... Otherwise I would have had 15 games on there.

What I put up were what I thought had more of a chance in getting some votes, but it seems that didn't work out quite as I expected.

=^.^=


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Mar 6, 2010)

Sonic Heroes was the last one that was somewhat good. Everything since then has been... crap.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Mar 6, 2010)

WatchfulStorm said:


> Sonic Heroes was the last one that was somewhat good. Everything since then has been... crap.



agreed.

But *Sonic 4* looks quite promising.... Let's hope it delivers.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Mhmm, mhmm. Stuff like Sonic Chaos and Sonic Triple Trouble should be listed instead... Although I doubt they would be anyone's favorite Sonic games. XD



Yea, and don't forget Sonic Pinball ^^



redfoxnudetoons said:


> agreed.
> 
> But *Sonic 4* looks quite promising.... Let's hope it delivers.



The bets it'll fail badly?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

WatchfulStorm said:


> Sonic Heroes was the last one that was somewhat good. Everything since then has been... crap.



I would agree for the most part, BUT I though the Sonic Riders games were very fun, and "The Secret Rings" was pretty good in itself.

With the main series, yeah, pretty much. I believe Sonic Heroes was the last to really get good reviews of any sort on a large enough scale.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

I think the Secret Rings were lame, but I'd blame it on the beginning of the Wii era


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I think the Secret Rings were lame, but I'd blame it on the beginning of the Wii era



It has it's short-comings, I'll agree, but I actually prefer it over Heros.

Not by much though. Riders 1 & 2 are both better, IMO.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> It has it's short-comings, I'll agree, but I actually prefer it over Heros.
> 
> Not by much though. Riders 1 & 2 are both better, IMO.



Haven't played either of them.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Haven't played either of them.



They aren't perfect either and the controls can be a bit wacky, but I like em.

Granted some people hate em, others love em, so...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> They aren't perfect either and the controls can be a bit wacky, but I like em.
> 
> Granted some people hate em, others love em, so...



Sonic racing games tend to have awkward controls for some reason.  I guess Sega just isn't good with racing games.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sonic racing games tend to have awkward controls for some reason.  I guess Sega just isn't good with racing games.



Maybe. The only other Sonic racer I've tried is Sonic Drift 2 for the Game Gear, and even then that was on emulator. Did it suck?

OH YEAH.

Gonna try that Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing soon though. Looks promising.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Maybe. The only other Sonic racer I've tried is Sonic Drift 2 for the Game Gear, and even then that was on emulator. Did it suck?
> 
> OH YEAH.
> 
> Gonna try that Sonic & Sega All-Stars Racing soon though. Looks promising.



Yea, I have that one but it needs a patch so I can't play it till it exists.  And I've actually played Sonic R, rofl.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, I have that one but it needs a patch so I can't play it till it exists.  And I've actually played Sonic R, rofl.



Never played Sonic R. Heard plenty about about.

P.S. "Can you feel the Sunshine?"


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Never played Sonic R. Heard plenty about about.
> 
> P.S. "Can you feel the Sunshine?"



Nope, I prefer the Moonshine ^^


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nope, I prefer the Moonshine ^^



Good answer. ^_^


----------



## Tommy (Mar 6, 2010)

I liked the first three. The third was my favorite though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I liked the first three. The third was my favorite though.



I'm not a big fan of Knuckles, dunno why.  But Tails... <3


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

Sonic CD for the music, for the time travel, level design and robo-sonic. I miss that game. Too bad I lost it. Maybe I can find it online somewhere.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Browder said:


> Sonic CD for the music, for the time travel, level design and robo-sonic. I miss that game. Too bad I lost it. Maybe I can find it online somewhere.



Metal Sonic was born in Sonic the Hedgehog II FYI.  But yea, CD was awesome.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Metal Sonic was born in Sonic the Hedgehog II FYI.  But yea, CD was awesome.



Technically that is a different iteration of Metal Sonic (some call it Silver Sonic), considering how it acts differently from the more nimble version from Sonic CD.

Not sure if they really count as different characters or not, and some say CD takes place before Sonic 2, but I haven't found anything that confirms that.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Mar 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Technically that is a different iteration of Metal Sonic (some call it Silver Sonic), considering how it acts differently from the more nimble version from Sonic CD.
> 
> Not sure if they really count as different characters or not, and some say CD takes place before Sonic 2, but I haven't found anything that confirms that.



That's right. They are different robots. The Mecha Sonic of sonic 2 was destroyed, but Metal Sonic was never destroyed, which is why it comes back in Sonic Heroes as the final Final Boss.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Technically that is a different iteration of Metal Sonic (some call it Silver Sonic), considering how it acts differently from the more nimble version from Sonic CD.
> 
> Not sure if they really count as different characters or not, and some say CD takes place before Sonic 2, but I haven't found anything that confirms that.





redfoxnudetoons said:


> That's right. They are different robots. The Mecha Sonic of sonic 2 was destroyed, but Metal Sonic was never destroyed, which is why it comes back in Sonic Heroes as the final Final Boss.



Nah, the Metal Sonic in Sonic the Hedgehog II was a prototype, so when it got defeated, Eggman improved the back-up files and the actual Metal Sonic appeared.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nah, the Metal Sonic in Sonic the Hedgehog II was a prototype, so when it got defeated, Eggman improved the back-up files and the actual Metal Sonic appeared.



Sounds like a logical explanation...

=^.^=


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Sounds like a logical explanation...
> 
> =^.^=



=^.^=


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 6, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> But *Sonic 4* looks quite promising.... Let's hope it delivers.


 


Perverted Impact said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'm pretty sure most of all of the key staff behind the classic Sonics left Sonic Team by now.
> 
> That's why the ballsy attempt to make and even call it "Sonic 4" is an amazing train wreck to watch.


 


Perverted Impact said:


> See I was irritated at the loading screen because I could tell they brushed up the sprite and its animation
> 
> But nope, Lets use modern sonic and his bitch, Distracting animations.
> 
> ...


Wut?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nah, the Metal Sonic in Sonic the Hedgehog II was a prototype, so when it got defeated, Eggman improved the back-up files and the actual Metal Sonic appeared.



So when did Sonic CD occur in the timeline then? Reason why I would go with before Sonic 2 was that I was under the impression that Sonic 3 began just where Sonic 2 ended. At the end of S3&K we see a third iteration called Mecha Sonic.

I could buy Silver Sonic being a prototype, but where does that place Sonic CD? That's my only issue.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wut?


ITT Peverted Impact says a game is terrible before it even comes out, judging it on small imperfections. What a surprise.


Captain Spyro said:


> So when did Sonic CD occur in the timeline then? Reason why I would go with before Sonic 2 was that I was under the impression that Sonic 3 began just where Sonic 2 ended. At the end of S3&K we see a third iteration called Mecha Sonic.
> 
> I could buy Silver Sonic being a prototype, but where does that place Sonic CD? That's my only issue.


Sonic CD was before Sonic 2, I believe.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Mar 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> So when did Sonic CD occur in the timeline then? Reason why I would go with before Sonic 2 was that I was under the impression that Sonic 3 began just where Sonic 2 ended. At the end of S3&K we see a third iteration called Mecha Sonic.
> 
> I could buy Silver Sonic being a prototype, but where does that place Sonic CD? That's my only issue.



I did some looking up, and this is what I found.

Sonic CD came out after Sonic 2. But it is believed that Sonic CD takes place before Sonic meets Tails, so that would place it before Sonic 2 in storyline.

So the Metal Sonic of Sonic CD (Which also makes an appearance in Sonic Triple Trouble, Knuckles Chaotix, in some kind of tube in Sonic Adventure DX, in multiplayer of Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Sonic Heroes as the final Final Boss, and more...) was the prototype to all subsequent Robo-Sonics. That could explain why Metal Sonic was so ticked off.... the Mecha Sonic of S3&K was given access to the Master Emerald! Imagine how the battle would have gone with Metal Sonic instead.... Metal Sonic would have kicked some major tail!

Of course, not being able to find an official story timeline, it's really anyone's guess!

=^.^=


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 6, 2010)

I grew up with S&K, Sonic CD, and Sonic R all on my PC... kinda a tough choice...

but I went with Sonic 3 & Knuckles... gooooooood times 
best memory of it: I FINALLY got ALL the Super Emeralds (keep in mind, I was 8) I was Over joyed. however, it was 9:30 on a school night and I had to go to bed...

I turned off the monitor, and left S&K running. but when I woke up, I found out my mom shut it off when she got home from work T__T

I still havent forgiven her XD
and its STILL the only time I've EVER gotten all the super emeralds >.>


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2010)

Mariobro27 said:


> I grew up with S&K, Sonic CD, and Sonic R all on my PC... kinda a tough choice...
> 
> but I went with Sonic 3 & Knuckles... gooooooood times
> best memory of it: I FINALLY got ALL the Super Emeralds (keep in mind, I was 8) I was Over joyed. however, it was 9:30 on a school night and I had to go to bed...
> ...


x_x That stinks... 

I don't think I've ever gotten all the emeralds in S3&K...
Actually, I don't think I beat either of them at all.

Wait... Was Sonic CD the only oldschool Sonic game I've beaten?


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> x_x That stinks...
> 
> I don't think I've ever gotten all the emeralds in S3&K...
> Actually, I don't think I beat either of them at all.
> ...


compared to the other 3, it IS the easiest to beat...
they at least give you Rings...
okay, so 3 did too...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2010)

Mariobro27 said:


> compared to the other 3, it IS the easiest to beat...
> they at least give you Rings...
> okay, so 3 did too...


Yeah, it's definitely the easiest. Mostly because of the save function, although S3&K had that too.

You know, I think the ability to save in games is the main reason why games these days are easier than those from the NES days.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 7, 2010)

The only Sonic game I have truly beaten is the first. I have yet to collect all the chaos emeralds in Sonic 2 and I have yet to collect all the super emeralds in S3&K.

I will someday, but heck, I have yet to beat the original Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 7, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I will someday, but heck, I have yet to beat the original Super Mario Bros.


this. I haven't beaten Mario 1 yet >_>;


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

Mariobro27 said:


> this. I haven't beaten Mario 1 yet >_>;


Same... sigh. |:


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 7, 2010)

Mariobro27 said:


> this. I haven't beaten Mario 1 yet >_>;





SirRob said:


> Same... sigh. |:



When I mentioned that to classmates in junior high, I was laughed at. At least I know I'm not the only one anymore.

The only Mario game I have ever beaten would be Super Mario World. Awesome game.


----------



## ArcticEight (Mar 7, 2010)

>Implying that Heroes is a classic by now.
wat

Well anyways, I would rather take Sonic R over any other new Sonic game.
I liked everything up to Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ITT Peverted Impact says a game is terrible before it even comes out, judging it on small imperfections. What a surprise.








It's NOT Sonic Team who's making Sonic 4.

But Dimps is horrible.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimps


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's NOT Sonic Team who's making Sonic 4.
> 
> But Dimps is horrible.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimps


"Sonic Unleashed (Day time stage design)"

Uh... From the looks of things they're better than what Sonic Team is currently.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's NOT Sonic Team who's making Sonic 4.
> 
> But Dimps is horrible.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimps



How so? The Sonic Advance seemed to have been received well and Sonic Rush IS a damn good game.

Seriously dude I think you're being a bit overly critical.

And technically both Dimps and Sonic Team are working on it.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 7, 2010)

S3&K, It is so epic and long!

Though, I hate carnival night zone.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

MitchZer0 said:


> S3&K, It is so epic and long!
> 
> Though, I hate carnival night zone.


That's 'cause it's two games. e___e


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> That's 'cause it's two games. e___e



I wasn't saying it in the way of "Duh, sonic 3 sucks because it's long" I'm saying it like "sonic 3 is a long and epic battle of awesome"


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

MitchZer0 said:


> I wasn't saying it in the way of "Duh, sonic 3 sucks because it's long" I'm saying it like "sonic 3 is a long and epic battle of awesome"


I know what you were saying.

It's just that Sonic 3 and Sonic & Knuckles were two games, so naturally combined it'd be pretty long.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I know what you were saying.
> 
> It's just that Sonic 3 and Sonic & Knuckles were two games, so naturally combined it'd be pretty long.


I know that too.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 7, 2010)

Sonic: Triple Trouble

On GAME GEAR


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Mhmm, mhmm. Stuff like Sonic Chaos and Sonic Triple Trouble should be listed instead... Although I doubt they would be anyone's favorite Sonic games. XD





Lobar said:


> Sonic: Triple Trouble
> 
> On GAME GEAR



WHAAAAAAA?!?!?!


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

I hate Sonic with a passion now, but when I did play Sonic games Adventure 2 was my favorite. I was a total boss at chao breeding :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> "Sonic Unleashed (Day time stage design)"
> 
> Uh... From the looks of things they're better than what Sonic Team is currently.





Captain Spyro said:


> How so? The Sonic Advance seemed to have been received well and Sonic Rush IS a damn good game.
> 
> Seriously dude I think you're being a bit overly critical.
> 
> And technically both Dimps and Sonic Team are working on it.





			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Sonic Rush series.


Where hit or miss kicks in 



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Sonic Advance series.


Yeah they only co developed that.



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Tales of Tempest.


Teehee.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow Dimps did the crappy Tempest game? WHOA


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 7, 2010)

Face palmed irl tbh.

Looks like the whole game just going to be parts of Sonic 1-3 in new graphics.

level list

Wtf Casino street looks exactly like that one level from Sonic rush 1.

And Mad Gear is Metropolis. The metal grating and the starfish enemies are a dead giveaway.

Sonic Turbo HD Remix  confirmed.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Mar 7, 2010)

It's between Sonic Adventure 2 and Sonic and Knuckles basicly.  To me, any sonic game after that isn't worth the time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 7, 2010)

A post made from last year said:


> LOL, WALL-O-TEXT
> 
> But let's get down to the main feature of the game, _time traveling!_ Yeah, that's right, you time travel in this game. You start out in the stage normally, and then there's these little signposts that say "Future" or "Past" on them, and whenever you get them, you have to run in Sonic Speed for 6 seconds before hitting the A button, and sending yourself into the specified time zone. Now what does this add? Uh, well, it changes the level a bit, and you can gain a secret ending this way. And other than that it does pretty much nothing. So this element is virtually useless, and you can probably beat the entire game(or most of it at least) without ever touching it, but that's not the real problem.
> 
> ...


This and Sonic Boom was great.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Sonic: Triple Trouble
> 
> On GAME GEAR



I never got through that game, but I did beat Sonic the Hedgehog 2 on GAME GEAR, with the emeralds.


----------



## Duclis (Mar 7, 2010)

lol i voted for Sonic the Fighters D: D: D:


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 7, 2010)

Duclis said:


> lol i voted for Sonic the Fighters D: D: D:



What the hell were you thinking?


----------



## Duclis (Mar 7, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> What the hell were you thinking?



That's a good question.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 7, 2010)

Duclis said:


> That's a good question.



Silly girl.

ps. lol no love for 3D Blast, that game was a shit pile.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 7, 2010)

Sonic 2 is without a doubt is my fav old school Sonic game, my second fav is Sonic and Knuckles alone.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 7, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Silly girl.
> 
> ps. lol no love for 3D Blast, that game was a shit pile.



The birds were annoying and the controls awkward >=')


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Teehee.


But... but WEREWOLVES. D:

Okay, so it might've been the worst game in the series. But it was the first main Tales game on the DS, wasn't it? It was like a prototype and stuff for the other DS one(s?).



Perverted Impact said:


> Face palmed irl tbh.
> 
> Looks like the whole game just going to be parts of Sonic 1-3 in new graphics.
> 
> ...


Okay, wow. I still don't think they get what fans want.



Perverted Impact said:


> A post made from last year said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fun thing about time travelling was just playing through the level with a completely different atmosphere... Sure, you don't _have_ to go to other times, but you'd be missing out if you didn't. 
All the levels have an area of the stage where you'll be able to warp, like in Tidal Tempest, where there are two springs right next to eachother in one area. You had to explore all the levels, which added to the experience.
Um... I don't see what the problem with Amy is; she's just one of the many damsels in distress you see in videogames. Fun thing about her though, is that Sonic doesn't seem to like her. Which is totally true 'cause he's gay for Tails.
I honestly liked the special stage in CD. The nice thing about it was that it allowed for slight mistakes, as there was always that UFO that gave you more time. Sonic 2's special stage was terrible, but I did like Sonic 3's.

Also, Cosmic Eternity > Sonic Boom.


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 7, 2010)

looks a little Cell-Shaded...
I always liked the Cell-shaded look Sonic Shuffle had, glad to see it back. ^_^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But... but WEREWOLVES. D:


 And?



SirRob said:


> Okay, so it might've been the worst game in the series. But it was the first main Tales game on a portable system, wasn't it?


*Gameboy Color:*
Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon 1

*Gameboy Advance*
Tales of the World: Narikiri Dungeon 2
Tales of the World: Narikiri Dungeon 3
Tales of the World: Summoner's Lineage
Tales of Phantasia (Lol)

Tempest was _soo _bad that it became a escort title.



SirRob said:


> It was like a prototype and stuff..


Lol no, Tales of Innocence is Tales of the Abyss with Tales of Destiny's(ps2) Aerial Linear Motion Battle System. And Heart is Tales of Destiny's(ps2) 



SirRob said:


> Okay, wow. I still don't think they get what fans want.


 Sega is dumb


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> And?


Werewolves are sexy, so naturally they make any game better. It's the same reason why I like the StarFox series.



Perverted Impact said:


> *Gameboy Color:*
> Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon 1
> 
> *Gameboy Advance*
> ...


Yeah... that's why I editted it to DS. >_>


Perverted Impact said:


> Lol no, Tales of Innocence is Tales of the Abyss with Tales of Destiny's(ps2) Aerial Linear Motion Battle System. And Heart is Tales of Destiny's(ps2)


): You just keep owning my responses.


Perverted Impact said:


> Sega is dumb


Yes.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 7, 2010)

...Am I the only one here who's beaten a classic NES Mario game? D:


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> ...Am I the only one here who's beaten a classic NES Mario game? D:


I THINK I beat 3... I don't remember though. That was a long time ago.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 7, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I THINK I beat 3... I don't remember though. That was a long time ago.



1 is pretty easy if you use the 1-up trick. I'll go hunt the video down.

Edit: It's in here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS713fNTJ8c


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 7, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> ...Am I the only one here who's beaten a classic NES Mario game? D:


nah :L
I just need to beat 1


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=116479

New info on Sonic 4, including confirmation of Tails and Knuckles in episode 2! X3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> 1 is pretty easy if you use the 1-up trick. I'll go hunt the video down.
> 
> Edit: It's in here:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS713fNTJ8c


The reason I haven't beaten it is because my old NES breaks before I get the chance. >:\


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 7, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> ...Am I the only one here who's beaten a classic NES Mario game? D:



I've beaten Super Mario Bros III, along with Super Mario World, Super Mario World II, and that's what I consider classic, even though SMW might be a tad limit.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Mar 8, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> ...Am I the only one here who's beaten a classic NES Mario game? D:



I have beaten every Mario game that came out. As well as every Sonic game, Except for S3&K. I still haven't ever beaten it with Sonic.... Doomsday Zone keeps kicking my butt....


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> I have beaten every Mario game that came out. As well as every Sonic game, Except for S3&K. I still haven't ever beaten it with Sonic.... Doomsday Zone keeps kicking my butt....


_Hotel Mario?_


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 8, 2010)

What single loser picked Sonic R?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> _Hotel Mario?_



Silence! You know that's taboo. >:V

...Well okay, it's not nearly as bad as the Unholy Triforce. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Werewolves are sexy, so naturally they make any game better. It's the same reason why I like the StarFox series.


Yeah sure, Werewolves are cool, But not in Tempest.



SirRob said:


> Yeah... that's why I editted it to DS. >_>.


Oh yeah, It was the first DS Tales game.



SirRob said:


> ): You just keep owning my responses.


Good.



SirRob said:


> The fun thing about time travelling was just playing through the level with a completely different atmosphere... Sure, you don't _have_ to go to other times, but you'd be missing out if you didn't.
> All the levels have an area of the stage where you'll be able to warp, like in Tidal Tempest, where there are two springs right next to eachother in one area. You had to explore all the levels, which added to the experience.


Replay value?



SirRob said:


> Um... I don't see what the problem with Amy is; she's just one of the many damsels in distress you see in videogames. Fun thing about her though, is that Sonic doesn't seem to like her. Which is totally true 'cause he's gay for Tails.


So basically, She's a pointless character.



SirRob said:


> I honestly liked the special stage in CD. The nice thing about it was that it allowed for slight mistakes, as there was always that UFO that gave you more time. Sonic 2's special stage was terrible, but I did like Sonic 3's.


Sonic 2's special stage wasn't terrible.



SirRob said:


> Also, Cosmic Eternity > Sonic Boom.


 Nothing beats Sonic Boom.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> So basically, She's a pointless character.


Yes. But every other game does it, so I don't see why it should be a problem in Sonic CD.


Perverted Impact said:


> Sonic 2's special stage wasn't terrible.


Sorry, should've added 'in my opinion'. I'm not really a fan of Mode 7, or whatever Sega's equivalent to that was. When you try to get things that are coming at you really fast, it can be annoying that those things don't appear until the last second.


Perverted Impact said:


> Nothing beats Sonic Boom.


That song is boring and you know it. ):<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes. But every other game does it, so I don't see why it should be a problem in Sonic CD.


It's just stupid attempt to introduce characters that suck. 

Nothing more.


SirRob said:


> Sorry, should've added 'in my opinion'. I'm not really a fan of Mode 7, or whatever Sega's equivalent to that was. When you try to get things that are coming at you really fast, it can be annoying that those things don't appear until the last second.


At least our special stage give you chaos emeralds.



SirRob said:


> That song is boring and you know it. ):<


 Blah blah blah  'in my opinion' Blah blah blah

It's a good song, I like it, It's better then that Cosmic Sailor Moon shit. 



TwilightV said:


> http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=116479
> 
> New info on Sonic 4, including confirmation of Tails and Knuckles in episode 2! X3


LOL gonintendo.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's just stupid attempt to introduce characters that suck.
> 
> Nothing more.


You're thinking of Sonic 3. 



Perverted Impact said:


> At least our special stage give you chaos emeralds.


You're right. Ours gives you time stones, which, when you get all of them, removes all the enemies from every stage. I'd say they're equivalent to the Chaos Emeralds.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No U.


What?

Knuckles was Sonic's rival.

Much Like how Bass was to Mega Man. 


SirRob said:


> You're right. Ours gives you time stones, which, when you get all of them, removes all the enemies from every stage. I'd say they're equivalent to the Chaos Emeralds.


 By the time when you gotten all of them, 75% of the game is done.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> LOL gonintendo.



Yeah, and? >.>


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> _Hotel Mario?_



That game didn't happen.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> PUPPET TAILS



lol
topical
man



shit

PUPPET TAILS
a friend and i spent forever unlocking him
and i was not disappointed


sonic r fanclub


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 8, 2010)

Jelly said:


> lol
> topical
> man
> 
> ...



It's not that hard to unlock him.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> It's not that hard to unlock him.



i thought he was the last unlock


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 8, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i thought he was the last unlock



Nope:

http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/saturn/code/198698.html

I figured out the token placement and after collection I monster short-cut it through the city.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm struck between Sonic 2 and Sonic the Fighters, the ladder I loved mainly for how toe character models reacted upon being hit.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> Knuckles was Sonic's rival.
> 
> Much Like how Bass was to Mega Man.


Knuckles is a stupid lame rival. :\
The only good rival is Metal Sonic, clearly. He's the opposite of everything Sonic stands for.



Perverted Impact said:


> By the time when you gotten all of them, 75% of the game is done.


Nope nope, the earliest time you can get them all is halfway through the game.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Knuckles is a stupid lame rival. :\


U R stupid laem. 

Both work out fine as rivals. It's just Knuckles was piss easy in SK3.



> Nope nope, the earliest time you can get them all is halfway through the game.



Which I always did. 8)


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Face palmed irl tbh.
> 
> Looks like the whole game just going to be parts of Sonic 1-3 in new graphics.
> 
> ...



Looks good to me. *Shrugs.*


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Mar 8, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Looks good to me. *Shrugs.*



Same here....

=^.^=


----------



## Riptor (Mar 9, 2010)

It comes up between Sonic 3&K and CD to me. Also, even though it's not REALLY old-school, I say Sonic Advance 1 should be on the list. It uses the new character designs, sure, but the gameplay, even if it's a tad bland compared to the old games, is just like the Genesis games, there's not a ton of hold-right parts, and there's a ton of hidden paths and secrets. The special stage sucks, though.

Actually, I wouldn't mind if Amy were playable in the older games, as long as she wasn't really annoying, which, without voice acting, seems unlikely. Like it or not, she's one of the classic characters, and she technically came before Tails. She IS terrible in every game after Fighters, though.

Anyway, on the topic of Sonic 4, that Checker Wrecker better do something that'll blow my MIND after the first few hits.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 9, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Yeah, and? >.>


 Didn't they BSed  about TvC having DLC?



SirRob said:


> Knuckles is a stupid lame rival. :\
> The only good rival is Metal Sonic, clearly. He's the opposite of everything Sonic stands for.


And Knuckles is a dick towards Sonic.

They're both good rivals



SirRob said:


> Nope nope, the earliest time you can get them all is halfway through the game.


That's just as bad.



Captain Spyro said:


> Looks good to me. *Shrugs.*





redfoxnudetoons said:


> Same here....
> 
> =^.^=


 You both like the idea of rehashing levels/zones?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> That's just as bad.


It's _half the game_. Playing through half the game on infinite godmode's a pretty sweet deal. Plus you get the 'YOU'RE TOO COOL!' endng. And who doesn't want to be told they're cool?


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Didn't they BSed  about TvC having DLC?



I thought that was Kotaku. >:3


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 9, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> You both like the idea of rehashing levels/zones?



It doesn't bother me and besides, isn't that one of the freaking points of this game. Most were freaking bitching about the levels in the newer games, so what else?

Besides, Green Hill Zone, Emerald Hill Zone, Angel Island Zone, and Mushroom Hill Zone were KINDA rehashes of one another in their own way, so...:3

Key word: KINDA.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Anyway, on the topic of Sonic 4, that Checker Wrecker better do something that'll blow my MIND after the first few hits.


Here's hoping the same, but I doubt it'll happen.


Captain Spyro said:


> It doesn't bother me and besides, isn't that one of the freaking points of this game. Most were freaking bitching about the levels in the newer games, so what else?
> 
> Besides, Green Hill Zone, Emerald Hill Zone, Angel Island Zone, and Mushroom Hill Zone were KINDA rehashes of one another in their own way, so...:3
> 
> Key word: KINDA.


No, Sonic fans were annoyed by poor gameplay, different types of gameplay that shouldn't be in a Sonic game, poor stage design, crappy story ideas, annoying glitches, and the constant addition of useless characters. Also, at least all those other levels tried to look different fom Green Hill Zone, with the exception of Emerald Hill Zone. It's like these guys didn't even try to come up with original themes for stages.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, Sonic fans were annoyed by poor gameplay, different types of gameplay that shouldn't be in a Sonic game, poor stage design, crappy story ideas, annoying glitches, and the constant addition of useless characters. Also, at least all those other levels tried to look different fom Green Hill Zone, with the exception of Emerald Hill Zone. It's like these guys didn't even try to come up with original themes for stages.



I'm not saying that SirRob, at least that wasn't my intention, anyway.

I know what Sonic fans were constantly whining about and stage design was just one aspect out of many (and I've heard many a complaint about stage design from Adventure to Unleashed). I share a number of the complaints of Sonic fans.

As for the levels, you have a point, but Sega's doing the retro thing anyway. Besides, I think we need a good play-through of the level before giving a strong opinion on it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow. The Lost Labyrinth tilting minecart thing is like they were TRYING to make the level completely awful and un-Sonic-like.

The lost labyrinth zone is a RECYCLE OF THE SONIC 1 BOSS(AGAIN). Why is it doing this?

Also don't know why they insist on using (unused) sonic 3Dblast music as of late in recent Sonic game. As well as gamegear games no one cares about (Sonic unleased) 

It's like they're deliberately trying to tease you with Genesis-style percussion samples but slapping modern techno on top of it instead of making it totally retro. 

... oh, right, it's just like every fucking other thing that's only taken halfway in the design of this game.



SirRob said:


> It's _half the game_. Playing through half the game on infinite godmode's a pretty sweet deal.


So your pretty much playing 50% of the game?

That sucks.


SirRob said:


> Plus you get the 'YOU'RE TOO COOL!' endng. And who doesn't want to be told they're cool?


I don't think anyone who would play that crap of a game would be "cool"


Captain Spyro said:


> It doesn't bother me and besides, isn't that one of the freaking points of this game.?.


Lol no.


Captain Spyro said:


> Most were freaking bitching about the levels in the newer 3D games, so what else?.


Fixed.


Captain Spyro said:


> Besides, Green Hill Zone, Emerald Hill Zone, Angel Island Zone, and Mushroom Hill Zone were KINDA rehashes of one another in their own way, so...:3


Wut?


Captain Spyro said:


> I know what Sonic fans were constantly whining about and stage design.


In the 3D games, Yes.


Captain Spyro said:


> As for the levels, you have a point, but Sega's doing the retro thing anyway. Besides, I think we need a good play-through of the level before giving a strong opinion on it.


Lol


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> LOL


Yes.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 1, 2010)

I predict that the minecart's going to be like 10 times worse than the barrel ever was. Still, maybe I've just lowered my standards as far as they'll go, but honestly... I think I'm actually looking forward to this. Sure, there's a good bit of flaws, but it looks better than Advance 2. I'll probably get it Day 1 or around then, because I am a moron who does not learn.

I might get the Wii version, that'll probably be the most hackable. Hopefully there'll be a chance of custom-made levels, and a brand-new soundtrack that'll be more like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCtXDkMX9Ss


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

Sonic 2. I thought Tails was simply adorable. I wish they hadn't changed the style of the characters to this new hip spiky haired anime crap. But that's just the furry talking.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2010)

furatail said:


> Sonic 2. I thought Tails was simply adorable. I wish they hadn't changed the style of the characters to this new hip spiky haired anime crap. But that's just the furry talking.


But it was always spiky haired anime crap.

I'm mainly annoyed by the human characters in Sonic that AREN'T evil.

I mean, aside from all the other things wrong with Sonic these days.


----------



## furatail (Apr 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But it was always spiky haired anime crap.
> 
> I'm mainly annoyed by the human characters in Sonic that AREN'T evil.
> 
> I mean, aside from all the other things wrong with Sonic these days.



Spikier I guess. There is more emphases on line than texture.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 1, 2010)

So I guess I should blame you guys for not letting Sonic die already?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted but some guy who had hands on time with the game.



> Early in the morning today, I, and a other few (un)lucky people, had the opportunity to play test the X-BOX 360 version of the game. In fact, any of you could do it as well, provided you own a Developerâ€™s Console, or a J-TAGged system.
> 
> Iâ€™ll try to give a very briefly analysis of what were my thoughts about this game. ​
> Graphically (and artistically, I must say), the game is very beautiful, even thought I canâ€™t really eat that cel-shading effect they put in Sonicâ€™s model, to make it look like a differed shaded Genesis sprite.Something important to notice is that, the 3D models are not really 3D models, instead, they are sprites of pre-rendered 3D models. SO we are pretty much dealing with a 2D game here. That goes for everything else but Sonic, since Iâ€™m not sure as if Sonic is really a sprite itself, but I pretty much think it is. That might explain the awkward animations. ​
> ...


​


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 3, 2010)

and he didn't even get to play the minecart level!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2010)

SONIC CYCLE TIME



Perverted Impact said:


>


----------



## Captain Spyro (Apr 3, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> *snip*



Old joke is a bit old. If it's shit, it's shit. If not, it's not. We'll see.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 3, 2010)

...you're fulfilling the cycle, brah.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Apr 3, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ...you're fulfilling the cycle, brah.



Don't really care myself. It can't be worse than Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Don't really care myself. It can't be worse than Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly.


It's Sonic Advance 4.

Sonic *Advance *4.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Apr 3, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's Sonic Advance 4.
> 
> Sonic *Advance *4.



Never played Enter the Dragonfly, then.

or Shadow Legacy.

Jesus, some of you act like Sonic fans are the only ones who go through this.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 3, 2010)

They are, actually. It's a special case.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Apr 3, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> They are, actually. It's a special case.





Don't talk to Spyro fans then.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Don't talk to furry gamers then.


 Fixed.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 3, 2010)

A lot of the people here praise Sonic CD. But, it did introduce us to someone...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2010)

Aster said:


> A lot of the people here praise Sonic CD. But, it did introduce us to someone...


Sonic CD is shit.

Much like Amy.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Apr 3, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fixed.



It's getting to the point where it's easier to take you less seriously. *Sigh.*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> It's getting to the point where it's easier to take you less seriously. *Sigh.*


Oh hey guys, I'm Captain Spyro.

I wouldn't believe a review on a game I never played before.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 3, 2010)

Spyro's relevant?

The reason why Sonic's being talked about because he's iconic.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Apr 3, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh hey guys, I'm Captain Spyro.
> 
> I wouldn't believe a review on a game I never played before.



I don't. History has taught me to disregard such opinions.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Spyro's relevant?
> 
> The reason why Sonic's being talked about because he's iconic.



Talk to some, and many would debate that anymore. Not that I disagree with you, but the Spyro series has gone through a similar cycle that the Sonic games have. That was my point in the first fricken place.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, at least Sonic has fared _slightly_ better than Crash has, lately.







That reminds me, I bought Crash 4 off of XBLA a couple of days back. I know, I know, I was just REALLY wanting a platformer at the time. It's an OK game, I guess, it's just like Crash 3. That's the thing, though, it's _just_ like Crash 3.

So, I wonder if Sonic 4 would be any better recieved if it was just S3&K with new levels. I dunno. You can never really guess with Sonic fans.


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sonic kinda became this crack addicted hedgehog.  He now lives in this little crevase between suck and suck worse.  I mean.  His games kicked ass when they first came out.  They we're fast paced, fun and something you could play over and over again.  Once they came out with Sonic 3d, everything just died.  I wish they would kindly stop beating this dead horse and bury it already.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 3, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Well, at least Sonic has fared _slightly_ better than Crash has, lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, PI, I noticed you've got this little habit right here:



Perverted Impact said:


> Sonic CD is shit.



Where you say something sucks and you don't really explain _why._ I mean, you're entitled to your (completely wrong) opinion of course, but can you elaborate?


----------



## crisp (Apr 3, 2010)

sonic 1 
i would have put sonic adventure as a vote but i think big the cat ruined it. big is the worst character ever in the sonic univers


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 3, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Where you say something sucks and you don't really explain _why._ I mean, you're entitled to your (completely wrong) opinion of course, but can you elaborate?



He has explained his displeasure with Sonic CD in the past and I highly disagree with his assessment. ***** just trolls now.



crisp said:


> sonic 1
> i would have put sonic adventure as a vote but i think big the cat ruined it. big is the worst character ever in the sonic univers



Ladders, Sonic's true weakness.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 3, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I don't. History has taught me to disregard such opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to some, and many would debate that anymore. Not that I disagree with you, but the Spyro series has gone through a similar cycle that the Sonic games have. That was my point in the first fricken place.




I have to agree with the Cap here, both the Crash series and the Spyro series have gone through the same cycle that Sonic has, the only real difference being that Sonic has done it on a far more epic scale.  All three were tremendous hits at their onset (Crash even going so far as being the PS1 mascot, but Spryo holding that special place in my heart), but none of them could make it outside of their original systems.  While technology advanced, their gameplay unfortunately did not, or the developers thought their fanbases immune to craziness and decided to do random off-the-wall shit. I just hope the same thing doesn't happen to Ratchet and Clank, although they seem to being doing fine on the PS3.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 4, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Well, at least Sonic has fared _slightly_ better than Crash has, lately.
> 
> That reminds me, I bought Crash 4 off of XBLA a couple of days back. I know, I know, I was just REALLY wanting a platformer at the time. It's an OK game, I guess, it's just like Crash 3. That's the thing, though, it's _just_ like Crash 3.



Um... while the ND Crash games are untouchable, a lot of the post ND Crash games were decent. Heck, TwinSanity was a send-off for the original ND games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 21, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I don't. History has taught me to disregard such opinions.


 Your silly.


Riptor said:


> Also, PI, I noticed you've got this little habit right here:
> 
> Where you say something sucks and you don't really explain _why._ I mean, you're entitled to your (completely wrong) opinion of course, but can you elaborate?


I already have.


----------



## Seismic (Apr 21, 2010)

Gonna have to say the orginal.


----------

